

Show HN: I open-sourced one of my projects that wasn't launched - ajhai
https://github.com/ajhai/FileProxy

======
mikelbring
This is really bad PHP code. I don't want to ask this, but are you not
protecting against MySQL injection? (Thats not my only reason)

~~~
ajhai
I admit that the code is badly written. I'd mentioned that it was still in
development when ditched. Please check config/connect.php where I'm taking
care of magic quotes.

